# Selling prices?



## Sarahw8529 (Jun 6, 2020)

What would you sell laying 1 yr old buff orpingtons for?
And what would you sell 6 week old lavender orpington cockerel, and blue orpington cockerel for? Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A lot goes into the pricing of our birds. Are they close to standard? Those demand a higher price.

Are they from a hatchery? The Buff orp, probably 15$

On the cockerals depending again on their type, probably 5$. Their colors could be a draw for someone wanting to buy them.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Also, where you live plays a big role in how much you sell them for. Around here, everyone has chickens, you can't get a plug nickle for them unless they are super rare in one way or another. Buff orps are so common around here that you have to pay the person to take them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

About once or twice a year I'll get someone that stops and wants to know if I'll sell them some chickens. The highest I've been offered is $2.I decline.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We both know what that 2$ offer is about.


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

"We both know what that 2$ offer is about."

NO! I don't, please explain. I just sold 10 laying hens (mostly golden comets, but also light brahma,and mixed breed)for $10 apiece but thought I was under pricing myself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

2$ means the birds would end up in someone's freezer. Most of us don't raise them for that purpose. 

Hi, Frank, how have you been with this virus thing? Hanging out with the ladies?


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

robin416 said:


> 2$ means the birds would end up in someone's freezer. Most of us don't raise them for that purpose.
> 
> Hi, Frank, how have you been with this virus thing? Hanging out with the ladies?


Doing well. Hiding with the chickens as I do not think they have covid but can't get them to keep their masks on and don't even ask about their gloves.LOL


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't raise them for food either. The only ones that go in a stew pot are those my dogs kill as I refuse to waste them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My birds are confined to quarters so I'm not facing your challenges. But you do have to post a pic of at least one of the girls wearing a mask.

After seeing your pics I knew you didn't.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

*imagines chickens running around with face masks and gloves on their feet* bahahahaha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, Sylie, do you think you could convince your ducks to wear masks? That would be another interesting visual.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHA, it's a possibility!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you studying on it? I'll bet BantyChickMom could come with a pattern for crocheted masks. Maybe Frank would like some for his girls.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I have already made lined, crocheted masks, they aren't medically approved because the outer cover is not tight weave cotton but I'm experimenting with winter "scarf" masks for people, I'm sure I could adapt them for the birds if I wanted to but not really any point in it lol they wouldn't be able to eat or drink. If I were to crochet for my girls, it would be boots and sweaters and little hats


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Why can I see you doing that just because you thought about it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

*blush* because you know me too well, last night I stayed up until 2:30 a.m. working on a prototype hat to keep their combs from frostbite. hahahaha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has anyone told you it's not true if there isn't a pic? That's just to remind you we need to see the first fitting.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I could show you the picture of the pile of yarn that WAS the first attempt lol it wasn't even close to what I wanted so I tore it out and now it's a pile of yarn of the floor, I haven't had time today to try again but I am thinking and have an idea to try as soon as I have time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Pile of yarn on the floor. 

Even if you came up with something how are you going to keep the girls from getting it off. I can see it now, shaking heads all over the place but the little bonnets are secure so it's time to use feet. Then the feet get caught in the yarn so the birds are bounding around on one leg.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

omg I laughed so hard at that visual hahahaha, thankfully I'm not drinking tea right now. I probably won't have anymore time until after Father's day to work on it. I have a wedding to go to out of state (stupid for them to have a 200 guest wedding right now but the bride is like that. She was told that the wedding date she chose was also my father's, which would be her grandfather in law to be's, 80th birthday and we had planned a family get together before she picked the wedding date and she said she doesn't care. Guess how much I like this girl...) on the 18th and will be back on the 20th, then Father's day so it will be the following week before I can get to it again.
This week I am sewing masks for our family that match our outfits for the wedding. Plus, all that is involved in getting ready to go out of state for a few days when you have animals etc.


----------

